# Webframeworks



## Ragger (31. Jan 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte euch mal fragen, was für Erfahrungen ihr mit folgenden Webframeworks gemacht habt: Struts, Coccon und Expresso?!

Was sind die Vor-und Nachteile?

Welches Framework eignet sich für welche Web-Lösung,...


Schreibt einfach mal bitte eure Erfahrungen zu den drei genannten OpenSource Webframeworks, danke :wink:  .


Bye
Ragger


----------



## gast (2. Feb 2005)

hallo,

ich nutze struts, simple, schnell lernebar (mal abgesehen von der ein oder anderen bezeichnungen bei den taglibs), gut dokumentiert und stabil. ist halt in erster linie nur für den controll fluß der app ausgelegt, aber ist offen für alles. dennoch werden auch eigene taglibs mitgeliefert, die die wesentlichen sachen erleichtern und es gibt eine erweiterung für templates, mit der habe ich aber noch keine erfahrung.
nachteile? mit für kleine sachen evtl. zu heavy, aber selbst das ist ansichtssache. ich habe mich sehr daran gewöhnt und mag es nicht missen. desweiteren finde ich gut das man die views sehr schlank gestalten kann, bei turbine hatte ich offt den eindruck das der allgemeine overhead die sache nur unnötig aufbläht. naja und wenn man dann noch die views mit diversen taglibs gestalten (open source), dann sind eigentlcih keine wünsche mehr offen. 
Expresso biete so viel wie ich weiß schon sachen aus den bereichen security, db handling on board. das mußt du dir bei struts alles selbst hinzufügen. aber da find ich ist es ein echtes plus für struts, jeder nach seiner Vorstellung, es ist für alle Webframeworks und sonstigen libs und tags offen, coccon und struts can man mittels http://struts.sourceforge.net/saif/ einhängen (auch spring, bsf, flow ...).
so bei fragen, melden.


----------



## gast (2. Feb 2005)

hallo,

ich nutze struts, simple, schnell lernebar (mal abgesehen von der ein oder anderen bezeichnungen bei den taglibs), gut dokumentiert und stabil. ist halt in erster linie nur für den controll fluß der app ausgelegt, aber ist offen für alles. dennoch werden auch eigene taglibs mitgeliefert, die die wesentlichen sachen erleichtern und es gibt eine erweiterung für templates, mit der habe ich aber noch keine erfahrung.
nachteile? mit für kleine sachen evtl. zu heavy, aber selbst das ist ansichtssache. ich habe mich sehr daran gewöhnt und mag es nicht missen. desweiteren finde ich gut das man die views sehr schlank gestalten kann, bei turbine hatte ich offt den eindruck das der allgemeine overhead die sache nur unnötig aufbläht. naja und wenn man dann noch die views mit diversen taglibs gestalten (open source), dann sind eigentlcih keine wünsche mehr offen. 
Expresso biete so viel wie ich weiß schon sachen aus den bereichen security, db handling on board. das mußt du dir bei struts alles selbst hinzufügen. aber da find ich ist es ein echtes plus für struts, jeder nach seiner Vorstellung, es ist für alle Webframeworks und sonstigen libs und tags offen, coccon und struts can man mittels http://struts.sourceforge.net/saif/ einhängen (auch spring, bsf, flow ...).
so bei fragen, melden.


----------

